# Sponge Filters in 30g???



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there, sorry to always be asking so many questions.

I now have a 30 gal tank that i want to keep livebearers and shrimp in and maybe a coupld dwarf gouramis.

I was wondering what would be better? 1 for a 40g or 2 for 20g??? And would it be able to keep up as the only source of filtration.

It will be lightly planted as well.

When it is finished cycling, I will be putting in 
3 adult guppies, 2 fry.
7 dwarf livebearers of differnt stages
5 or so shrimp
and 3 otos


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

That really would depend on your expected maintenance. Two sponges means you could clean one and alternate cleaning the other which would leave your aquarium more stable. Either way as long as you don't use tap water to rinse the sponges, both ideas will work fine.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Grant on the using two. That way you will always have one going while you do cleaning of the other. And you could have one at each end.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My brother has just one 40g sponge filter in his 33g tank and it works fine. Definitely agree to use tank water to clean it though, no doubt about that!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Sponge filters*

If you are using the same sponge back in the tank, I agree clean it with tank water only and put it back in. I find it handy to have a few extra sponges and exchange it for a clean one that is dry. I clean all my dirty sponges with tap water rinse with primed water wring them out let them dry for it's next use. Works well for me.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, lots to think about. I was thinking about using 2 to keep it cycled and cleaning one at a time, but I like the idea of keeping 2 40 gal ones and just swapping them out too. I'm just worried about cycling more then anything because I believe shrimp can be sensitive to amonia spikes.

Now all need is a tank stand and I can get started. lol


----------

